# Methode schreiben



## Java_Azubi (26. Jan 2014)

Schreiben Sie ein Programm, dass die main-Methode und die Methode summe enthält.
• Die Methode summe hat als Parameter eine Zahl n und eine Zahl a. Der Rückgabewert der Methode summe ist der Wert
Summenzeichen (a^i-1)
i=0
Die Berechnung dieser Summe wird mit Hilfe einer for-Schleife realisiert.
• Die Methode summe wird in der main-Methode mit den Parametern n=7 und a=12,5 aufgerufen. Der Rückgabewert der Methode wird zunächst in einer Variablen gespeichert und anschließend auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben.



```
public class aufgabe111 {
  public static void main (String[] args){
    System.out.println(summe());
    
    public static double summe (int n; double a){
      for (int i;i>=0;i++ ) {
        n =7;
        a = 12.7;
        summe = (a^i)-1;
        return summe;
      } 
    }
  }
}
```


----------



## Gucky (27. Jan 2014)

Du hast kein Problem genannt aber deine Methode summe ist in der Methode main. Das läuft nicht. Außerdem hättest du dir die Schleife auch sparen können, da das return Statement in der Schleife steht.


----------



## Java_Azubi (27. Jan 2014)

ach sorry, die Frage ist, ist der Code zu der oben stehenden Aufgabe richtig ist


----------



## Gucky (27. Jan 2014)

Neben den bereits genannten Dingen rufst du summe nicht mit den geforderten Werten auf und du speicherst den Rückgabewert der Methode nicht in einer Variable.

Hast du den Code auch nur ein mal getestet?


----------



## JavaMeister (27. Jan 2014)

Also hier ist nicht eine Zeile richtig.

Mit diesem Wissens es unmöglich Java innerhalb von 5 Tagen zu lernen


----------



## Amonvargis (7. Feb 2014)

Da sind leider wirklich viele Fehler drin. Dein Programm wird nicht mal kompilieren, vom testen sind wir also noch weit entfernt. ^^


```
public class aufgabe111 {
     public static void main (String[] args) {
        double sum = summe(7, 12.7);
        System.out.println(sum);
     }

     public static double summe (int n, double a) {
          double sum = 0;

          for ( ... ) {
            // Do something
          }

          return sum;
     }
}
```

Den Kopf und den Rumpf der Schleife kannst du ja noch mal selber versuchen.


----------

